# EcoQube C on Kickstarter



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

It's about 1 gallon, so suitable for small populations only.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kevinzl/ecoqube-c-your-window-to-nature


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Got my three today.

Nicely put togther, nicely packaged.

Kudos for putting a "wait three weeks for fish" label right on the box.

The part that worries me is, of course, the small size and the expectation that is set around the single plant being sufficient. Not sure about the LEDs yet; have to observe or get a PAR meter.

It's a huge step forward from the betta and goldfish bowl. 

I see it as an opportunity to educate more people about the principles of keeping a tank in balance. So, I plan to visit the forums for the buyers.

I might plumb all three together... hmm. For now, it's shrimp colony time.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Please show us some photos of your examples. Like you, I am skeptical of the lighting. And I find their promo photo misleading. A spindly basil plant is unlikely to survive, much less filter anything. My guess is that most of the biofiltration is actually accomplished by bacteria growing on the rooting medium. Put a spathiphylum, pothos, or syngonium in it and you might have some real nutrient removal.

But I am curious and hopeful, LOL!


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Not much to see yet, but here are some notes:

* There is a block of reticulated foam right after the intake. Not as high surface area as bio media, but for the same purpose I expect. That could be replaced with some plastic bio-balls instead.

* In my case, I replaced the included carbon bag with biomedia from one of my established tanks. Of course, that's where the bio filtration will come from, since...

* ... the rooting medium is almost entirely above the water level. It's a foam block that wicks water up to the seeds. If the water level drops ~5 mm, it will dry out.

* With a larger plant, the roots could be allowed to reach down to where the bio media is, right in the flow between the intake and the pump. I like your plant suggestions better than the "spindley" herbs!

* the lights have goofy modes like most LEDs do, because they can. The center-stage plant will get its light from the room.

* For observation, I have java moss, hornwort and in the vase a sprig of Marsilea which wasn't doing well in another tank

* In this photo, the lamp arm is at it lowest position


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, please keep us updated.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's another kickstarted, but substantially more ambitious, home-hydroponics product:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/grove-ecosystem/grove-ecosystem-grow-fresh-food-in-your-home


----------

